# Could people share their positive hospital birth stories.



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I have to have a hospital. Very sad. Looking for good stories.....thanks.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I use a midwife clinic at a hospital last time. My water broke with no labor, after about 16 hours I agreed to go in and have a pitocin induction (I probably could have gotten 24 hours or so without much hassle but really had not educated myself about this situation happening!). I was allowed to labor in the tub and on a ball etc. even with the monitoring and IV lines that having pit. required.

I was able to have a natural labor and delivery that although there are a few details I might change or try to avoid if I could it was overall an amazing experience and delivery. I don't have anything except other people's stories to compare it to of course as that was my first and only birthing experience so far.

For this babe I am again using midwives that deliver at a hospital. I did switch clinics and hospitals... not because I did not like the one I used last time but I found out that a hospital even closer to home is even more NCB friendly and has a 15% or so C-section rate (lowest around by far) AND they have water-birth tubs. The midwife clinic I am using this time is a smaller independent group (last time they were a larger group with the clinic located at and associated with the hospital system). I feel this new group is even more hands off and less "medicalized' then the first group I used. My friend's experience was the one that really convinced me to switch to this group (I was about 18 weeks along when I switched). She had more the 50 hours of labor, made it through to pushing for several hours and only after everything else was tried did they go with an epidural and eventually a c-section. Hearing her story it is easy to see her birth plan and preferences were followed and I feel very confident that a c-section at that point was the best option.

Midwives clinics associated with hospitals are known for being a bit more medical intervention minded then a HB or BC midwife but still more open to NCB options and plans then most OBs. I also feel that even if you use an OB but delivery as a hospital that has a large mw population you will get a more NCB positive experience as the nurse frequently work with patients wanting to deliver naturally etc.

I don't know how much choice in hospital or provider you have but I would really ask around and research and talk with your provider and maybe tour the hospital and talk with a nurse or two as much as possible.

Some of the best hospital birth stories I have heard also involve a doula as an advocate so that you have one more person looking out for your wishes and you can focus on your birth.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Subbing. It looks like I'm going to be having a hospital birth this time around. I love my OB, and I'm becoming more optimistic daily that I can have a positive birth experience with her, but I, too, would love to hear some stories.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I'm not feeling really chatty tonight, but will say both of mine were hosptial births and were fine.

First one was a c-section after a mostly natural labor ( I had some stadol at 3 cm. cuz I had stalled, then no more drugs) after 2 and 1/2 hours of pushing, sunnyside up presentation, I just could not get him out. At that point they gave me an epidural, which was not the horror I had been afraid of and they delivered my son by c-section. It was not traumatic. I remember Bruce Springsteen playing in the OR.

Second birth was a vbac. I was way past due. They agreed to break my water instead of starting with pitocin. That started my labor fine, so no drugs needed, natural labor, and later had a local for the episiotomy. I did tear a lot, maybe should have had another c-section. I am very small. Baby #2 was 6 lbs. 6 oz. and I tore.

Were they perfect births? No. Were they terrible births? No.

Both recoveries were fine.

Some nurses were really nice and helpful. Some were cranky and probably should be in another job.

My OBs both tried to be really helpful and were kind.

FWIW, second birth I got to walk around, had a rocking chair, headphones, etc. I was better prepared and knew what to expect maybe. The food in the hospital was AWFUL. Bleh. Maybe you will be lucky and your hospital will have better food! What else? Oh, first labor was 6 hours, second labor was 4 hours. Fast, I know, but normal for the women in my family.

Can you take a tour of the delivery room at the hospital? Sometimes it's nice to go there and you kind of know the layout and what it looks like.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a hospital birth with my first, and will now be having one with my second thanks to the collapse of the local midwifery program.

First birth was fine - I would recommend speaking to your doctor about a lot of things first, especially if you plan to deviate from hospital routine. Write a clear birth plan and have your doctor look at it. I wouldn't birth in a hospital without a doula, they know how to grease wheels and add comfort to the situation. Both my nurses were fantastic, and did all they could to help me achieve the birth I wanted.

When I was 36 hours in and needed an epidural (DS was badly positioned) we were well supported and it worked in a textbook way. I slept for hours and woke up at 9 1/2 cm and ready to push.

DS was born shortly after, and we left the hospital 8 hours after birth, as pre-arranged with my family doctor.

I'm expecting a similar (if shorter - please, blessed goddess?) experience this time around. I'd like to skip the epi, but if I need it, I need it.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

The quote below (I can't put the quote first, ack!) sums it up for me, too. Mt first was an unmedicated (with exception of one dose of antibiotics for GBS, preplanned) hospital birth. We had a doula, I laboured at home through the night and arrived in active labour. I kind of irritated the intake/triage/assessment nurse because I hadn't come in when my water started leaking (it was a super slow leak) and other little nitpicky things that she half argued with me about...but I had a birth plan signed by my family physician (who would be attending the birth) and we moved along from there and into a room without her impacting our plan.

I had indicated in my birth plan that I preferred not to have routine electronic fetal monitoring, which was respected - the nurse took one look at me and started running me a bath  I kind of lucked out in that my nurse had originally trained as a midwife in the UK, and she was cool with me just listening to my body when I started to get the urge to push. The doctor arrived as I was in transition, I pushed on my side and baby went right on me after birth (he was taken within 10-15 minutes to be weighed etc, and then handed right back to me - however, I have a friend who recently had a baby at the same hospital and she had baby on her chest uninterrupted for something like 3 hours after the birth! So they are coming around on that one). As jcregan said, there were little things (IV that stayed in too long, manual removal of a couple of clots, that kind of thing) that I didn't want during my second birth, but those came clear to me after the birth, as I was reflecting on it - they weren't things that caused trauma or anything at the moment that they happened. My biggest regret is not asking about the possibility of an early discharge...it was very busy at the hospital that week and the nurses in the postpartum unit were really slow to respond to requests for help with breastfeeding, so we would have been pretty much just as well off in the comfort of our own home. But that's another hindsight is 20/20 thing - I had just assumed I would get lots of help during our 2-night stay.

I think having a doula there made a huge difference for us. Not because she really advocated or spoke for us - personally I feel that is a fine line for a doula to walk. She reminded me of things I wanted to try, and provided fantastic emotional and physical support at home and at hospital. She was the one who suggested when it might be time to move to hospital, and I found out afterward that she predicted baby's birth time to my mom almost to the minute  (he was born about 3.5 hours after I was admitted - at 11:45. My doula figured we'd have a baby by noon ). We definitely had our own groove going when we got there and the staff picked up on that and let us keep doing our thing. And frankly, I think they saw that we had a doula and recognized that we were pretty serious about wanting to stick to our birth plan.

Oh and the best part...the nurses were blown away because it's not something they see that often  The nurse that was kind of a pain when I was admitted made a point of coming out to see us as we left the birth unit and told me what a fantastic job I did. And as she left me in the postpartum unit, our birth room nurse took my hand and told me I should be very proud. Yes, it's a hospital and it has some annoying policies and stuff, but rest assured that the people there actually DO care, know what I mean?

Hope that helps. It was actually fun reliving that...I think I needed to do that today (long story, I won't get into it ).

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jcregan*
> 
> I was able to have a natural labor and delivery that although there are a few details I might change or try to avoid if I could it was overall an amazing experience and delivery. I don't have anything except other people's stories to compare it to of course as that was my first and only birthing experience so far.


----------



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

i had an unplanned hospital birth with my 1st due to early pre-e. i was lucky enough to have a really good doctor who actually cared and took the time to talk to us and everything. i had to be induced, and ended up with an epidural which turned out to be only in the last hour of labor before i started pushing. he made sure i didn't tear. they did the majority of the newborn exams and what not in my room because dh wouldn't let ds out of his sight and the nurses gave up trying to take him without dh








i was pleased with the care i got from that doctor and that hospital. i am using a different doctor in a different town at a different hospital this time so i'm not sure how this hospital birth will compare but i'm hoping for something similar, minus the induction


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i really like the hospital i deliver at. however, i'm in ontario (canada) and i think things are done a bit differently? my hospital has a birthing center within it (don't ask me where the emergency room is bc i have NO idea) and a great maternity ward. it's room-in only here. no nurseries for anyone to take your baby off to. great nurses who will take your baby if you need a rest. big birthing rooms with tubs and radios (the OB i had for my 2nd son liked my yoga music LOL.) fantastic labour nurses. i think it's all about the nurses. i barely saw the doctors. the 2nd doc didn't do anything actually except congratulate me on my natural birth of a 9 pound 3 ounce child LOL. a medical student (i had met her previously. it's a teaching hospital. i allowed any med student in the first time but the second time, i said girls only. i had my reasons.) i appreciated that they asked me what i wanted (they used forceps to turn ds1 and to help deliver him but not without my ok. they would've let me just keep pushing instead if i hadn't agreed) and didn't suggest an episiotomy; i did tear but thankfully wasn't cut. i think i'd rather heal from a natural tear. not fun to recover from though! my main reason for delivering there though? the maternity ward. i love having nurses there and docs to take care of me. i stay for as long as they let me, getting meals delivered to me and just resting up. why not take advantage of the help? sure, there are things NOT to love (esp if you only have a semi-private room cuz that's all hubby's work covers!) but isn't that the way with everything in life? you have to find the good things. i stay with my family doc until i have to switch over and see the OB at my hospital (bc it's not local to me, i have to register with an OB at some point. i think it was 28 weeks last time.) both are easy going. not invasive docs. OB doesn't do internal exams unless you want one (i didn't get one with son #1 but with son #2 i wanted to know if i was dilated at all.)

not a bad experience


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby3in2011*
> 
> he made sure i didn't tear.


Just curious - how did a doc ensure you didn't tear?


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

This isn't my story, but I'll tell it anyway. We've talked about our birth stories quite a few times.

My SIL had a really positive hospital experience. She hired a great doula, labored mostly at home, and then went into the hospital when she was about 5cm. She didn't have any pain meds, no epidural, no pit. She said the nurses were great about not offering pain meds after they offered once and her doula politely refused and made sure they they knew they didn't need to keep offering it. Keeping cervical checks to a minimum was in her birth plan, and she said that they only checked her once when she got there, and then again once she started pushing (to make sure there was no cervical lip). They did do a heartrate check on the baby every 15 minutes, which she was fine with, although it was sometimes hard for her to manage if it was during a contraction. She labored for 2 more hours at the hospital, and pushed for about 30 minutes, and had a healthy baby girl. She only had one tiny tear (I think it required 1 stitch), and she was fairly upright and using the squatting bar during pushing. Baby went immediately to mamas chest, and they did almost an hour of skin to skin before weighing/cleanup. Nurses were respectful of her wishes, and she said she only had to remind nurses a few times about things like pacifiers, or turning down a trip to the nursery. She said that she was very polite in her refusals and reminders, and in turn the nurses she interacted with were more than willing to accommodate her requests. She also mentioned that she got a lot less flak from the hospital staff than she did from our MIL, or from her mom!

I think the key to the good hospital birth stories I hear, is that the mamas and their partners went in to their hospital births really educated. And most of them had an another well educated support person - either a doula, or a friend or relative who would be a good advocate (and wasn't afraid to be a bully, if need be). I think that you're probably more well educated that most about birthing choices. I've seen you posted quite a number of threads about how hard this has been for you (and rightfully so, this is REALLY HARD). Have you figured anything out in terms of finding a support person, or whether your midwife will be able to attend?


----------



## baby3in2011 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegBoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


he did a perineum massage and while pushing he would tell me to stop (i guess they just know, same with my mw with my 2nd birth) so i didnt tear, i trusted in them and if they said to stop pushing, i would stop...and i didnt tear either time.

http://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/perineum-massage.html


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Subbing...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a hospital birth and it was fine. I did choose an epidural, and was happy with that choice. I could feel my legs and was able to support myself to push, they set up a mirror so I got to see my husband catch the baby and cut the cord, the lactation consultant was incredibly helpful the first night when the baby wouldn't stop crying and wouldn't latch, and I was in the same spacious private room throughout. Nothing happened that I had asked to avoid - episiotomy, separation from the baby, etc.

No one would mistake a hospital room for a spa vacation, and there were things I wasn't crazy about. But I wasn't there long, and I left with a healthy brand-new human being -- that's a pretty awesome outcome to any experience!


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

I had a hospital birth with DD (now 3) and will have another when this next one is ready in a few weeks.

Mine was great. I have a fantastic midwife who only delivers at this one hospital. I needed my insurance to cover it, so homebirth was out, but ultimately I was fine with that. I took a Bradley course and used the instructor as my doula. We made a plan to stay home as long as possible which we did. I had kind of a strange labor - my water broke at 2:30 am, but I did not feel a single contraction until I came close to transition around 6 the following night. Midwife had me come to her office at 4. She checked me and I was 6 cm. She sent DH and I home to have dinner and told us she expected to see us at the hospital in about an hour or so. Boy was she right. We arrived at the hospital and I took each contraction on hands and knees right on my birthball - once in the parking lot, 3X in the marble lobby (some great stares from onlookers!), and a few when we were being admitted to L&D. The spectacle caused several residents to come running in a panic, but I fell even more in love with my MW when she told them, "She's fine. This is what natural labor looks like."

We got in there and got settled. I think hospital policy required that they monitor me for a couple of minutes, stick the hep lock in, and ask me a bunch of inane questions like whether or not I had electricity in my house (I live in the NYC suburbs!) but M/W sped all of these things up for me, and everyone just left us alone. The anesthesiologist popped her head in, M/W, DH, and I said no thanks and she left. That was that. I pushed for 2 hours, and out came DD.

I was happy to be in the hospital when DD came out. She had gotten stuck and was pretty blue. Her apgars were low and she was kind of grunty instead of crying. Thankfully, she was fine but I was happy to already be in the hospital just in case.

The hospital was a bit of a throwback - I swear my room had a rotary phone - but it was fine. Like someone else said, some of the nurses were nice, some were not, but we got out of there in 36 hours. They have a no husbands overnight policy, but DH slept with me right in the bed overnight and no one said anything. The overnight nursery nurses didn't know squat about BF'ing. WHen I went down to nurse DD, they pointed to a lawn chair in a room called "the circumscision room" and left me alone without so much as a clue. Did I get a good latch that night? No. But did DD nurse like a champion for the next 16 months? Yup.

I guess what I'm saying is, it's all about picking a provider that you like and trust and kind of working around the things you don't like. If you can stay home a good long time, I think you can avoid a lot of the big hassles. I recently met with my midwife's OB partner and he told me that if any nurse ignores any part of my birth plan (which he supports 100%) to call his cell phone day or night and he will set them straight immediately. This made me feel so much better!

GL to you.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

ALl three of mine were born in hospitals. The first one, I did not have good caregivers and I was not informed. Not so great.

The second and third were just *fine*. There was stress leading up to them, from the OB, but the actual births were great, and were attended by wonderful midwives. They both went along the same pattern too. Went past 42 weeks, finally labor started and it got serious very quick. I wait until the last minute before we go in, so I walked in 7-8 cm and feeling pushy both times. Got our room, got settled, and had a baby. 

It wasn't a soft, candle lit experience. It was rip-roaring labor for 4 hours, 15 minutes pushing and the kid barelling out like a frieght train. But it wasn't bad. My biggest complaint at the time was how ridiculously uncomfortable the beds in the LD rooms were. They were much better when I was moved to a recovery room.


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

I am a new doula, and since they aren't my stories I won't share details. But I just wanted to encourage you that all 3 hospital births I have attended have been positive birth experiences for the mothers (both from my perspective and what they said a couple weeks later). They were all at different hospitals, 2 with no drugs, one with an uncomplicated epidural (which was what this mama needed for a positive birth). Two were with OB's and while as an opinionated, hb planning mama there were a couple things that irritated me, they were definitely minor and weren't mentioned by the laboring mama at the time or in retrospect. The third was mw attended, and it was a beautiful, peaceful ncb, that felt almost as intimate as if it had been at home.

I am hoping you find peace with your circumstances and have a beautiful, positive birth experience


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a great hospital birth. No pain meds, was allowed and encouraged to move throughout labor, labored in the hospital's birth tub from five centimeters until I was almost complete, and was not continously monitored. I had no IV, and while I wasn't allowed solid food, I was allowed liquids/popsicles/etc. The staff was great. I was asked once, and only once, if I planned on pain relief. I bled a lot after delivering the placenta, and required an IM dose of pitocin and later a dose of cytotec. Other than that, no medications or drugs. We roomed in with no problems, and got released within 24 hours of delivery despite DD's slightly elevated bilirubin.

OP - I think your provider is what makes the difference and not the location. I had a great CNM who shared my beliefs about birth in many ways. Try to look on the bright side - you'll have access to a lot of help (hot meals, help with baby, help showering/getting around/ice packs) that you might not have at home,


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I birthed in a hospital and it was a good, positive experience.

I was induced because he was overdue and the doctor was worried about mec (turns out there was mec in the fluid). I was already 3cm when we started the pitocin. I chose to have an epidural as I felt the stuff start to work. Over the course of the day, I dilated all the way and was pushing by 9pm. Baby was born after a hour or so of pushing. No episiotomy, but I did tear. The OB did massage, but at the end, I was pushing perhaps a bit too hard.

I didn't like the numbness of my legs from the epidural, or the nausea or the no food thing, but I did like the lack of pain. For me, it was the right trade off.

The hospital staff were respectful of breastfeeding (the lactation consultant was especially helpful) and didn't say a thing when I declined a circ. The nurses were all quite nice, though some were better as helping with nursing than others.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

all three of my babies were born in a hospital. i had a high-risk OB-GYN, though I wasn't high-risk. A few months into my first pg, i started to panic. The more I read and thought about what i wanted, the more i thought it WOULDN'T be possible with a high-risk doc in a hospital. I plugged on though and went ahead and made a birth plan. I took it to one of the docs in the group (at the time there were 3, now there are 4). He said, we'll put this in your chart, but this is just what we do anyway. I felt better knowing that they were not "this is what we do and we do it with every patient" kind of docs. they very much seemed to want to honor each mother/family's wishes, but also were not high-intervention to begin with.

the other blessing was the hospital, where the goal is to support mothers who desire to have a natural childbirth. fortunately, i didn't have to worry that i was going to have to fight somebody every step of the way.

for every birth, i labored away from the hospital as long as possible. easy for the first, we lived 20 minutes away. harder for the second two because we were 1.5 hours away. so for those, we went to the hospital parking lot, parked, and walked the neighborhood and rested in the car or hospital lobby.

i was blessed with overall quick labors (longest being about 12 hours). but i was able to wear what i wanted, eat, drink, walk around....whatever. the key was being unmedicated though. i know that if i elected to have an epidural that i wouldn't have had that kind of freedom. my hospital monitored for 20 minutes on admission and then dopplered me every hour and when my water broke.

for my first, i delivered squatting and pulled my son out myself. for my second i was hands and knees (he was posterior). for my 3rd, i was in that typical on your back and pull your legs up position. not what i wanted but what i've learned from my three is that once i hit transition, i need to get into the position i want to deliver in because after transition starts, it's too difficult to be changing positions (for me). so, ideally, i would have squatted with all three, but i literally could.not.change.position after transition started. i was still able to pull my 3rd baby out myself. i regret not being able to do that with my middle. i will say that it was not my plan to do this with my first, it was my doc saying "reach down and pull your baby out". then, with my third, i just automatically did it.

i had a perfect preg with first two. the third contained questionable diabetes, a breech that finally turned, and a prolapsed cord risk (the cord did end up coming out stretched over her crown, but doc moved it, but she had it wrapped around her neck and body and there was slightly mec stained fluid - but all was fine). the key was a relaxed doctor.

all three were immediately brought to breast and stimulated and warmed on me. my third did have a little blow-by oxygen in the warmer right beside my bed for about 30 seconds.

we roomed in the entire stay and my babies only went to the nursery for weights. and i was allowed in the nursery (or dh was) to be with them.

my babies all slept in the bed with me in the hospital (as much as i slept! hahaha!).

i can't say enough good things about my hospital deliveries. i could not ask for anything better.

best wishes to all of you!


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

My last birth was in a hospital and it went very well. I was high risk this time.

I am not sure if it helped that i had had a prior birth out of hospital, so maybe they were more comfortable not hounding me.

In any case...

- I had a labor nurse who pretty much let me be the whole time. Totally worked with me and my doula to get the heart reading once an hour, in whatever position i was laboring in. She otherwise left me alone to do what i needed completely, no asking me if i wanted pain relief, etc. Getting this nurse was great. When we called the hospital, we mentioned that we were planning on a natural birth, so i'm not sure if they hooked us up purposely or not. We would have requested a change had there been any issues.

- I drank whatever i wanted in the bathroom. They had their policy, but I just did it in the bathroom. I had no desire to eat, but I did make myself eat some honey sticks for a few calories.

- The on call OB was also better than i had expected stating "great, natural, that's the best way", though, he took exception to some of the things on my birth plan (which i had already reviewed with and gotten the support from my main OB). But we worked through that. (example - he didn't want a "new fangled" way of delivering the baby







, but, since I really only want to push flat on my back, this was not an issue. Also, he didn't want me in the shower in case i fell over or had the baby there or something, but i ended up going ahead with a shower right then as i got there (at 6cm) and he was fine with that). He was known for higher rates of episiotomy, so I explicitly repeated no cutting, and DH was very vigilant about making sure he never picked up scissors.

- And probably most important, I had a FABULOUS doula, who, while I think she felt she didn't do a whole lot, her very presence in the room was a constant source of warmth for me and DH, and just helped to transform it from a hospital room to simply being the place where i was to have my baby, it didn't matter. Seeing her, hearing her, was just this light for me. I don't know how to explain it, but I had no worries at all once she got there.

- It helped that my main OB, who I adored, was on call the following day, and discharged me early (there was a huge snowstorm starting). The on-call ped was also incredibly great, and discharged DD early as well.

- This hospital was VERY pro-breastfeeding, and was awesome. Encouraged skin-to-skin as much as possible, right from birth, the assigned post-partum nurses helped you latch each time if you needed, provided help, whatever, one - to -one talks. They had classes in the morning to help you, that they strongly encouraged you to go to, and lactation consultants to come to your room. it was wonderful. With my first, i felt very on my own and had a truly difficult time. I very much appreciated the *embedded* help at the hospital.

I have to say, it was very positive. Just as positive as my first birth, which was with midwives in a free-standing center.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had 2 hospital births and they were wonderful. I see a midwife. With my first birth she was positioned with her back against my back (I can not think of what that is called lol) and was having horrid back labor. My whole labor with her was 23 1/2hrs with no meds. My midwife did put 4 dots of sterile water just under the skin on the small of my back and while it helped with the back labor (seriously took it completely away, then I felt what a normal contraction was like) It was not pleasant and I opted not to have it done again. I was up and about the whole time and really enjoyed the jet tub. I layed on my side to push her out because that is what felt right and was never told to push. 45 minutes of pushing and she was out and on my chest. It was a amazing experience. She roomed with me the whole time.

Second was only 15 hours of labor and 9 minutes of pushing, he got his shoulders stuck and with different positioning I felt it "pop" free and out he came.

Third birth was was 3 minutes of pushing and there she was. With all of my births I was up moving around, going to the jet tub (I only found relief through it with my first labor) My midwife did perineal massage to help with tearing. ( I only tore with my first birth but not enough for stitches), was patient and let me run the show. I am very comfortable in the hospital (I now work there, was hired 4 months after my first was born). It is just a relaxed feel to it.

I loved my hospital births. We also brought a radio and cd's and other things like lotion, tennis ball, and the like to use in labor. They provide birth balls, birth stools, stuff like that. I think you can have a great birth in the hospital.

Good luck!


----------



## kythryne (Apr 30, 2010)

I was risked out of midwifery care at 39 weeks due to rapidly climbing blood pressure and suspected pre-e. A hospital birth was one of my worst fears while I was pregnant, so I was really upset at losing my birth center birth. My midwives arranged for me to transfer to a very birth-friendly hospital, and I ended up having a wonderful experience there. The OB who oversaw my care was fantastic (she had her babies at home, one with Ina May!) and very sympathetic to the fact that I didn't want to be in the hospital, and she turned me over to a CNM for the actual labor and delivery. I was supposed to be induced because my blood pressure kept going up, but I went into labor on my own before they could start running the pitocin, and I had an intensely painful but straightforward 10 hour labor with no interventions other than those I requested. All my wishes were respected, I got to labor in the tub, the nurses used a doppler for almost all of my monitoring and only hooked me up to monitors twice (and the second time, the nurse got down on the floor with me and held the monitors to my belly because I couldn't stand to be on the bed), they only did internal exams when I asked for them, my partner got to help catch the baby and bring him up to my chest where he stayed until I asked the nurse to weigh and measure him two hours later, they immediately helped me start breastfeeding, they had all the waivers ready and didn't make a big deal about the fact that we declined eye ointment and vitamin k, we went home 12 hours after he was born... it was really above and beyond anything I ever expected from a hospital birth.


----------



## Eyelet (Feb 9, 2009)

My first birth was in a hospital, and I had a very positive experience. My doctor was a family practitioner D.O. and a huge natural birth advocate. I went to the hospital in late active labor and was allowed to do just about anything I wanted.... walked around, labored in the tub, ate snacks and I did not feel restricted in the least. Outside of intermittent monitoring, I also avoided any medical interventions. No IV, pitocin, epidural, etc. Nothing was pushed on me. I'm a big walker while in labor, and I was pacing in my room/halls until 10 minutes before the birth. I delivered DS while squatting and my doctor encouraged me to catch him. Baby roomed in with me and we left 6 hours later. I was very happy with my experience.

My second was born at home, and in comparison to my first I can honestly say that the only huge difference was location.


----------



## ashleypLC (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a great hospital birth with my third! A CNM delivered and she refused all "routine" monitoring during the labor. The nurses more or less let me be since I had a doula and my husband. I think the most important thing is knowledge and a supportive environment. I have plenty of friends that had great hospital births as well.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I planned 2 home births and got 2 hospital births. They were both good experiences. Both of my births started with premature rupture of membranes, and both babes were too premature to be born at my local hospital with my doctor (who had agreed to do back-up for my births in case of transport). So, I went to the nearest hospital with a level 2 nursery and had a doctor I'd never met deliver my baby. I was cared for by the interns at the hospital and by some miracle the same doctor was overseeing the interns both times and he was WONDERFUL!

My midwives and my mother (who is a midwife) went to the hospital with me and supported me, cared for me, and advocated for me throughout. I do not think I would have had as positive an experience without them. My mama supported my perineum and caught both my babies. My midwife coached me through transition in the darkened bathroom while I rested in the bathtub and she poured water over my belly for both labors. With their support I was able to have 2 unmedicated births, and 2 unmedicated pre-term babies who were allowed to stay in my room with me from birth through discharge.

The only negative thing about my whole hospital experience is that with my ds the doctor (not the wonderful one, but the one on duty the next day) wouldn't let me take my baby home until 48 hours pp simply because I had unknown GBS status.

Oh, and with dd one of the nurses pinched my nipple HARD when I was trying to get dd to latch on. If I hadn't been a first time mama in the hospital, I would have slapped her -- wish I had!

Anyway, I think the most important thing is to get plenty of support people in there who know what you want. That might be your dh, if he is educated about birth and capable of standing up to the medical personnel if he has to, but I, personally would want someone who had attended hospital births before -- a midwife, doula, family member, or friend -- whomever that person may be for you.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a great, completely intervention-free hospital birth with a wonderful CNM practice.

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1199793/1st-time-mom-hospital-birth-no-interventions

I agree with pp who said it is your HCP and support people who make the difference, not the location. But personally I feel safest in the hospital. Also I really liked getting to have everything taken care of by the nurses afterward. I so would not have wanted to be home those first couple of pp days, having to scrounge up my own food and clean blood off my living room floor.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a hospital birth because at the time, there were no HB midwives and no birth center, so my only option would have been a UC, which I wasn't comfortable with. My hospital birth was attended by my midwife and doula. The hospital nurse was a mom to quads, and very respectful of me, my Huz, and my decisions througout. The lights were dimmed, I ate and drank through labor. The first 24 hours were the best they could have been, given the pain. Later, my DD sort of crashed, and it ended up a c-section/NICU transfer, but the hospital was awesome throughout. My midwife took photos during the section. My Huz never left the baby's side. She roomed in for ~20 hours (before the NICU transfer), and slept with me. No pacis, no bottles, Huz changed every diaper and wiped the meconium off her bottom.







Although I couldn't go with DD when she was transfered by helicopter, I was released from the hospital about 28 hours after my section (at my request) so that I could follow DD.

The hospital itself was awesome, and under the circumstances I would make the same choice again.

I hope your birth is the best it can be.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby3in2011*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Sorry, not to derail the thread - but the first line in that link states, "Perineum massage is the gentle stretching and massaging of the perineum (skin between the anus and vagina) during the last few weeks of pregnancy."

<emphasis added>

The studies referenced at the end also all refer to antenatal perineal massage and perineal massage during pregnancy.

Consistent with those links, I'm pretty sure research on perineal massage states that it DOES help reduce the risk of tears when performed regularly throughout late pregnancy... but it does NOT necessarily help reduce tears when done during 2nd stage labor. Actually, on the contrary, 'fussing around' down there can irritate the tissues, causing swelling - and the swelling in turn can lead to even worse tears as opposed to a 'hands-off' approach (or a more gentle approach consisting of warm compresses & counter-pressure.) Besides, many women also find it uncomfortable, painful, or irritating.

But it is true that coaching you not to push through crowning is something an HCP can do to reduce your risk of tears.

In any case, I personally think you give your doc too much credit when you write, "He made sure I didn't tear."  He HELPED reduce your risk of tears, but there's nothing a doc can do to make sure you don't tear. And I'm sure you deserve some of the credit too.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> I agree with pp who said it is your HCP and support people who make the difference, not the location. But personally I feel safest in the hospital. Also I really liked getting to have everything taken care of by the nurses afterward. I so would not have wanted to be home those first couple of pp days, having to scrounge up my own food and clean blood off my living room floor.


Agreed, 100%.

I had a really great hospital birth, with a midwife. I wouldn't change a thing. I labored in the hospital for about ten hours (checked in at 7 cm), pushed for four hours. No one ever suggested that things weren't progressing satisfactorily. The room was kept dark and quiet, as I requested. We played music. My nurses were great, like a PP said they were psyched to see a natural birth. I didn't have an IV. No other interventions. Baby was placed on my chest immediately following birth, and I didn't give him up until it was time to stitch my tears and my doula suggested it'd be best if I weren't holding him. So, the midwife suggested that DH remove his shirt to hold DS skin-to-skin. We had no problems with rooming in, no one ever mentioned formula or pacifiers, and not circing was a non-issue.

I'd return to the same practice if I got pregnant again. For me, the hospital was the way to go.


----------



## mommybaker (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a great hospital birth. It was an emergency c-section at a small town hospital. The nurses were really great and I knew my surgeon personally! So great! In this hospital they bring the baby to you in recover so that you can start breastfeeding right away, and they room in, and really encouraged breast feeding. It was very positive.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I felt like you during my entire last pregnancy. My first birth was a hospital birth augmented with pitocin and I had an epidural. Everything went just fine, but after the birth when I analyzed it, I felt cheated out of a normal birth and sad that I didn't stick up for myself. So when I got pg again I was dissapointed to find out that my options were a UC 40 mins away from a hospital, or hospital birth. So I decided to minimalize my contact with Dr.s as much as possible and did 99% of my own prenatal care, and only saw a doc for appointments for ultrasound and blood test, the whole while planning to birth in a hospital. I ended up being "overdue" and showed up at the hospital at almost 42 weeks for a NST, where all the nurses thought I was cool and the Dr. wasn't impressed with me (I had taken a copy of my chart when I left her care and started keeping my own records on it haha), but didn't do too much to get in the way of my plans. Anyways, I ended up consenting to a membrane sweep and went into labor about half an hour later on the ride home. I'll post a link to my birth story for you to read if you like, but suffice to say it was a fantastic, empowering hospital experience for me. The worst part aside from the PAIN was staying in the hospital for 24 hours after the birth...but even that wasn't too bad. I am all for natural birth at home, but the reality is that many of us, for whatever reason, just don't have that option and I think it is really important to talk about hospital birth and what we can do to make it positive. My feelings have changed towards hospital birth. I'm not scared of it anymore. Sure there are horror stories out there, and my birth didn't go 100% as I wanted it (I had to compromise a few times), but I'd imagine that happens with homebirth too. I think my first birth would have gone a lot better if I had been more informed and not just along for the ride. If I ever get pg again, I would seriously consider hospital birth even if homebirth was an option. When I think back to my dd's hospital birth I have this really great feeling in my heart about it, and the nurses to took care of me while I was laboring. The Dr. was a PITA, but I knew that from the 2 prenatal visits I had with her, and was just hoping she wouldn't be on call when I went into labor, but even with her around (the few minutes she was around during my labor/delivery) I still had a good hospital experience.http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1277605/my-up-planned-hospital-birth


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

Two births with the same nurse-midwife in the same small town hospital, and I was happy with both of them. My second didn't show up until 42+1, and while they expressed concern, they were on board with my decision to wait for natural labor. I was group B strep +, and did opt to get the antibiotics, but they wouldn't have given me any hassle if I'd chosen not to (I agonized over that one a lot). I could get in the tub when I wanted to, and wander around where I liked, and be in whatever position I felt like. Outside of emergency situations, everything they brought up was phrased as a recommendation rather than an order, and the midwife spelled out the pluses and minuses of the proposed intervention. Didn't have any pain meds with either child. With my second I had about 10 min of pitocin when I was almost 10cm, but then it was turned off.

The only things I didn't have control over happened right at birth with both kids. First one was purple/blue when he came out, and got his cord quickly cut and was whisked away (just a few feet away) for a little oxygen. He was fine. Second one got her shoulders stuck (shoulder dystocia) on the way out, and midwife had to manipulate her and yell at me to push. She was fine too. I don't know if this was the only way to handle things, but they seemed like real enough emergencies that it didn't bug me.

After birth, I got to nurse baby right away for as long as I wanted, nothing was pushed on us, and baby stayed in the room for everything except the hearing test (I went with her then). They didn't mind me leaving <12 hrs later.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

My last hospital birth went great. I was only in labor in the hospital for 4 hours. I had a doula that called ahead and got me out of having to visit triage. (My contractions were < 5 min apart for over a couple hours before I got there). I labored naturally. They did periodic monitoring on me, but the monitor kept sliding off me but no one was too concerned. I labored in the shower for awhile too. One of the nurses actually checked me while I was in the shower so I didn't have to come out. (My doula was concerned I was almost fully dialated, she didn't want me to give birth in the shower). No one ever asked me about pain meds, or suggested my water be broken. It actually didn't break until I started pushing. I actually didn't even have monitors on me while I was pushing. Everyone just waited for me to tell them when I had a contraction. I actually remember everyone waiting for what seemed like forever. (apparently I had a long rest period between contractions prior to my pushing).

First birth was ok, but not ideal. (I won't go into the details since you're looking for positive stories). However, I attribute it to getting to the hospital way too early. (I think subconsciencely I thought, the sooner I get to the hospital, the sooner my baby will be here. Not true.)

Anyway, you can definitely have a positive experience in a hospital. But my advice would be to wait as long as possible before going to it.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I just posted mine!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1295270/liam-s-hospital-respectful-birth-but-ow


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I had a fabulous hospital VBAC. Was 41+2 when I had my daughter. It was a completely natural birth -everyone was great about leaving me alone to let my body do its thing. They followed my birth plan to the letter -- delayed cord clamping, let me *catch my own baby* (awesome!!!), did all routine tests with my daughter laying on my chest skin to skin, etc. I couldn't have been more thrilled. This birth was actually with a family practice doctor, who is now both my and my daughter's doctor. The blow-by-blow birth story is here:


----------



## llevine17 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had two great hospital births. First birth with midwives was 19 hours of back labor and 2 1/2 hours of pushing -- the nurse and midwife were completely supportive the whole time and were completely respectful of my birth preferences. The nurse was so wonderful when she needed to get the fetal heartbeat she would come find me where ever I was so I never had to wear the belt -- she was wonderful in so many ways. The second labor started with a water-break and the midwife suggested pit since I wasn't in labor. Again, she was completely respectful when I declined. I went into labor on my own and had the baby within a few hours with no interventions -- not even a cervical check. I had several hours of skin to skin contact before the nurse did the newborn procedures and bath in the my room with my husband helping out. My baby never left my side during the hospital stay. Both births were wonderful. I had no IV, no continuous monitoring, had access to a shower (which I used during my first labor), had a quiet, dimly lit room with only my nurse and my midwife attending -- and the best part is I never had to fight for a thing. I have thought about homebirth if I have a 3rd, but honestly my hospital experiences have been so great that I'm not totally sold on it.


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Ive had three hospital births...the first I wont get into because it was actually not very good...BUT the second was very good with pit even (they slowly turned it up so it doesn't hit like a train and I actually preferred the progression to my first go around with my oldest). My water broke and labor never started..I went 36 hours IN the hospital before they discussed induction with me..by that time I was so swollen from constant leaking pit was a welcome idea. I went with an epidural but on hindsight was just hitting transition so it probably really wasn't necc.

by the third time I learned to stay calm and be assertive w/o being challening, my water broke again with nothing happening aside from 12 hours of uncoordinated contractions that did nothing to dialate me..this go around I asked for pit about 14 hrs in...I also asked for a walking epidural and you know what?? I could actually walk! I even felt her body go through my pelvis and felt pushy all without anything that could be described as pain.

same as someone else mentioned about the nurses some sucked some were really awesome...the first dr that delivered my oldest was a real jerk (female even) the next two drs(male) were very nice...

no one asked me not to squat with the epis even...and with the third I was allowed out of bed

I wasn't catheterized...no one restricted my movement...no one was patronizing...and no tearing or episiotomies with the last two...when i was aksed to pause in pushing with the third the dr actually voiced "hold ona sec, try not to push, I dont want you to tear"

delayed cord cutting with both the last two and I would say breast feeding was downright pushed on me with my last

you really just have to state what you want without being confrontational...more flies with honey kind of a thing...you dont need to explain any decisions youve made you simply have to state them

don't be terrified of the hospital...I promise theyre not there to intentionally make you miserable then eat your baby...ok?

all patients have rights...assert them!


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

oh...I also wanted to add...all three of my girls were very pink and alert at birth...matter of fact my first "my all natural birth" daughter was the most tired after birth


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I had a great hospital birth. The staff was kind to me, did no interventions on either me or the baby without my permission, gave me pain medication whenever I asked for it, and was just generally lovely. I found it a very restful, peaceful time, and if I could do it over again I would have stayed another day!


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a positive hospital birth as well, and am going to have my next baby in the hospital too. I came in with a birth plan and the nurses completely honored it. They never offered pain meds and respected my way of birthing. In fact they left my husband and me alone a lot and were very encouraging when they came in to check on me. I didn't have to have a IV or hep-loc and was able to move about freely. My doctor was great as well, and had been encouraging of my birth preferences from the start.

After the labor the staff kept coming by to congratulate us and to say they wanted to meet the momma who did it naturally.  This was a hospital where over 85% of the women have epidurals btw!


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a doula and have attended MANY wonderful hospital births - just plan carefully and get a doula...you'll be glad you did Seriously, don't go in too early, don't agree to getting induced unless there is a genuine emergency happening, MOVE every 15 min. once you're in the room...even if they have you in bed - just keep moving from side to side. ASK for a nurse who is supportive of natural birth...and is good at helping that to happen. DON'T allow anyone in the room who is not supportive all the way. Have a good birth plan...and hire a doula!!! Take your red raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil...You'll do just fine!!!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a really positive hospital birth experience, but it was pretty intense, and as I run through the story, I'm conscious of how it could come across wrong. You could use it to play Obstetrical Suckitude Bingo, only it didn't feel that way at the time, and it still doesn't feel that way to me now.

I had an emergency (but not crash) c-section, at the hospital the ambulance was willing to take me to, attended by a doctor who I had only met once before, and the senior OB resident. Prior to surgery, my paramedics nearly had a fight with the admitting nurse (she didn't get their call, the nurse who did get the call had been clearing a room for me and hadn't passed on the message that NO, I was NOT going to triage). They put me on the one bed in the four-bed L&D room with broken stirrups and a burnt out light, but they didn't want to move me (besides, the nurses were busy strapping on fetal heart rate monitors, contraction monitors, and running multiple IVs) so the doctors doing a very careful, very gentle, we know if we screw up you sue us type pelvic exam had to ask me to prop my hips up on an inverted bedpan, and then one of them had to stand on a stool behind the other, holding a flashlight.

This was at a world-class hospital, btw. Stuff happens.

It was nearly midnight. My husband didn't get there until twenty minutes after I did, approximately thirty seconds before the attending OB stomped in, grousing that if he was awake, someone should go wake the senior resident. He said "we meet again." I said "We've got to stop doing this." He took a look around - at me, at my bloodstained bedroom slippers, at the gurney I was wheeled in on - and said "No kidding," in a tone of voice that suggested that he'd subbed in "kidding" for a much shorter and more obscene word, or possibly two of them. Then he told me I should have a c-section, and that the OR would be clean and ready in 20 minutes.

Sometimes, in the darkest, awfullest moments of post-partum angst, I have wondered if maybe I should have argued for a delay. I could have been on the strictest hospital bed rest ever. They could keep me NPO and I could keep my feet up, they could run a foley catheter and bowel movements are overrated anyway, and we could just get the baby a few more days. In the light of day, this is clearly crazy. The attending OB told me that they couldn't keep me pregnant much longer, and said that if we waited for the next crisis, it could be too late. We can help premature babies in the NICU. We can't help them when they're bleeding to death in utero. (For those of you filling in your cards at home, Dead Baby is the free space in the middle.) Except that he was right. He was not being alarmist. I was at that hospital because we called an ambulance because when I stood up, the first gush of blood had hit the floor with an audible splash.

Whenever possible, they asked me what I wanted, and then they did it, although there were genuinely very few choices available under the circumstances. Topical anesthesia for the IV insertion? Oxygen mask or tubes? Is anyone coming to be with you? What are their names? We'll get them to you as fast as we can. They brought my daughter to me, and they held her where I could see her and kiss her for as long as they could before they needed to take her away and give her lung surfactant. They wheeled my gurney in to the NICU so I could see her again before they took me to the post-partum floor.

I honestly found the attending's crankiness reassuring. It probably wouldn't work for everyone, but it was seriously a bad situation, if he could be cranky (about the sleeping senior resident), or fake cranky (about me bleeding all over his L&D unit for the second time in a month), rather than panicked, it was going to be okay. I cope better when I can indulge in sarcasm, so it was nice of him to start it.

They acknowledged that the situation sucked. There was no pretending it didn't suck. No one attempted to cheer me up by saying that the only thing that mattered was the baby (I'd have found that pretty disturbing - a lot of that blood was mine, the baby was not the only person at risk). They told me that they knew that this wasn't the birth I'd hoped for, but they would do everything they could to take care of us.

They did everything right, and we are all fine. It's a scary story, but mostly I remember that I felt safe, and that they succeeded in what they told me they would do.


----------



## macy (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a positive experience. I was afraid my doctor wouldn't be on call so I was happy when my water broke in the middle of the night on Sunday. I figured I would probably give birth later that Monday and my doctor would be there. Nope, I got the hospital, they gave me an epidural, then the on-call doctor checked me for the first time about 2-3 hours after my water had broken and said I was ready to push. To my surprise I really didn't care who the nurse or doctor were anymore and I didn't care that I'd never met them. They were nice, answered my questions, let me know what was happening and I felt comfortable with them.

After I got the epidural I felt absolutely no pain, just a lot of excitement. My baby was born less than four hours after my water broke and they let me hold her immediately after she was born but then took her away to the NICU a few minutes later because she had fluid in her lungs and was turning blue-ish. They said that was not unusual for fast births. She was back with me in about 30 minutes and my husband was with her while she was taken to the NICU. I don't consider that a bad experience, I was just glad they were there to help her. When I was holding her right after she was born I wasn't even aware her color was unhealthy so it was good that the nurses were attentive.

No one pressured me to feed formula, everyone was very supportive and helped me learn to breastfeed. We stayed the full two days because insurance covered it and I was nervous about leaving since I was having some trouble with breastfeeding and I was worried my baby was going to scream inconsolably for colostrum that I wasn't producing enough of and I wouldn't know what to do. Those two days in the hospital with my husband and baby were the best two days of my life, and that is no exaggeration. It was very comfortable there, we got meals that I didn't have to cook, and we were able to just focus on learning how to take care of our newborn. We missed the baby care, childbirth classes and breastfeeding classes at the hospital because I was on bedrest during my pregnancy so having experts around me an extra day was really helpful.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I love this thread! I recently decided to go with the hospital instead of home birth this time for insurance/financial reasons, and of course I keep encountering terrible hospital stories left and right, which is not helpful to me at this point. So I love to read good stories.

I had my first baby in a hospital with midwives, and it was a good experience. They ordered intermittent monitoring for me and no one ever tried to keep me in or even near the bed after I did an initial 20 minutes on the monitor. I had a great nurse who enjoyed working with the midwives and loved to see natural childbirth, which was nice. After the baby was born and they were getting ready to move me to a postpartum room, I realized how loud I had been during pushing and expressed my embarrassment at disturbing everyone. She was like, "oh, please, I've had moms with epidurals be much louder." 

The postpartum stay left a lot to be desired, I will say. Our first postpartum nurse was great, but the others were pretty callous and totally phoning it in. The hospital didn't have an LC on staff because "the nurses are trained in breastfeeding support" but in truth they were pretty useless. I don't think any of this stuff would bother me much the third time around, but for a very emotional first-time mom whose baby was crying a lot, I could have used a bit more compassion and help. However, I was grateful that I didn't have any trouble declining stuff we didn't want, such as the Hep B vaccination and the bath, and that the on-staff pediatrician was great. He was of Indian heritage and so was very supportive of not circing, and also didn't suggest supplementation even though DS1 had lost 10% of his birth weight by the time we left the hospital.


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macy*
> 
> I had a positive experience. I was afraid my doctor wouldn't be on call so I was happy when my water broke in the middle of the night on Sunday. I figured I would probably give birth later that Monday and my doctor would be there. Nope, I got the hospital, they gave me an epidural, then the on-call doctor checked me for the first time about 2-3 hours after my water had broken and said I was ready to push. To my surprise I really didn't care who the nurse or doctor were anymore and I didn't care that I'd never met them. They were nice, answered my questions, let me know what was happening and I felt comfortable with them.
> 
> ...


most of this last paragraph is completely my experience with my last birth

I even had a nurse bring us in pastry from my favorite bakery! And the hospitals here tend to have celebratory meals after baby's birth thats totally different from the normal hospital menu (think lobster, steak and vegetarian lasagna).


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SGVaughn*
> 
> most of this last paragraph is completely my experience with my last birth
> 
> I even had a nurse bring us in pastry from my favorite bakery! And the hospitals here tend to have celebratory meals after baby's birth thats totally different from the normal hospital menu (think lobster, steak and vegetarian lasagna).


My hospital was the same way. They had steak and the food came on a tray with flowers and sparkling cider in champagne glasses. 

Another treat was the chimes they played as we were moved from L&D to post-partum. It was an announcement to the hospital that a baby had been born. Just thinking about how wonderful that sounded makes me emotional/teary. We got to hear them from time to time when we went to the hospital for our natural birth classes, so it was exciting and an accomplishment when it was our turn!


----------



## SGVaughn (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tea_time*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 I forgot all about the chimes!! One more thing to look forward to


----------

